# GIK Acoustics $500 Shopping Spree Giveaway Announcement



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Win a $500 Shopping Spree at GIK Acoustics!​*







Home Theater Shack and GIK Acoustics has team up to give away TWO $500 Shopping Sprees for use at GIK Acoustics online store.

*Two lucky winners will get to spend $500 each at GIK Acoustics.*

*This is the ANNOUNCEMENT THREAD ONLY... for more details, qualifications, comments or questions, please visit the discussion thread HERE!*


----------

